
Ask HN: How Do You Learn How to Cook Well(Michelin Star Level)? - kevindeasis
I know how to cook, but I have a hard time finding resources about cooking well. It&#x27;s pretty easy to find resources about programming design, philosophy, theory, etc. However, I can&#x27;t say the same for cooking.<p>I find it hard to find books about the theory of cooking. Things that include cooking temperature, texture, color, taste, chemistry, etc.<p>What resource are you all using to learn how to cook well?
======
forgetsusername
A decent start:

[https://www.amazon.ca/Science-Good-Cooking-Cooks-
Illustrated...](https://www.amazon.ca/Science-Good-Cooking-Cooks-
Illustrated/dp/1933615982/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470506465&sr=8-1&keywords=science+of+good+cooking)

The next step:

[https://www.amazon.ca/Modernist-Cuisine-Art-Science-
Cooking/...](https://www.amazon.ca/Modernist-Cuisine-Art-Science-
Cooking/dp/0982761007/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1470506516&sr=8-2&keywords=nathan+myhrvold)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Have you considered "taking classes"?

